# Big feet=No snowboarding :(



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I am only 17 currently, and I feel kind of sad because it runs in my family to be sort of tall and light, and have big feet (oh what a horrible snowboard combination.) I am pretty sure my fate is sealed that I am gonna have big feet . My dads feet are size 15. Currently my feet are size 11 men size (American), and probably growing still, unfortunatly.

I have heard so much about people with big feet having to get "big feet" boards, and as a result they have a alot less flexbility with a snowboard, they can't use them in parks, can't do jumps as well, the whole feel of the board goes down. It doesn't help much that I will probably be tall and light, and therefore have even less control over a big feet snowboard.

I have been snowboarding since I was 6, and I have loved it every season. I knew it would come to this time, the time that I would have to face reality and get a snowboard for people with big feet. Well, its coming close to that time now, and I am kinda really depressed because I feel like my love for snowboarding is being jeopardized just because of my genes. I kind of don't know what to do. Any other big feet snowboarders out there? How is it snowboarding with big feet? Hopefully there are some out there that actually enjoy snowboarding, but as of yet I have not heard of any yet, everyone says that big feet snowboarders cant do anything near what regular people can.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats total bull. The modern wide boards are amazing compared to what they used to be. In fact some more free style orientated boards are pretty wide in their normal versions the Rome Agent 162 is 255mm and the Ride Decade 162 Wide is 263mm.

I'm not saying that those boards are right for you but the fact Rome are willing to make a "normal" width board almost as wide as a wide board pretty much says it all that you don't lose anything much when its wide. Plus you got extra surface area in the pow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey im a US 12.5 and i have no problems. My feet havent been growing for a year now. 

And im your age. Feet and hands usually stop growing at this age.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a size 13 and have been since I started snowboarding 10yrs ago. Lets just say that the technology has come a long way. Back then the choices were basically limited to the K2 FatBob and a couple of wide Avalanche boards. At that point yes there was a lot less board feel and flexibility because the companies hadn't learned how to make wide waist widths work well. Now they are just as good and in some cases better for certain applications than a narrow board. ALmost every company makes a freestyle oriented wide or mid wide board that are light, snappy and durable as hell. Don't stress it when the time comes that you need a very wide board rest assured they'll be out there for you. I'm currently riding a Rome Flag 168 for you though a Rome Machine would probably be the one to look at


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Wide boards do not limit you like you are concerned about. *The Atomic Alibi for example is a sick board in the park.* Don`t wory about; I have seen plenty of size 14 and 15 feet tear it up far better than I ever will!


Verified. I have 11s, ride an Alibi and love every minute of it. To the OP... I don't think you have much to worry about. My feet haven't grown since I was like 15. If you are 17, I think you likely are done growing for the most part. If your age matched your shoe size, then I would be a little scared if I were you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

my first snowboard was a k2 fatbob...lol. that thing was huge!!!! stiff as hell and could have been used as a nice wooden sled. one time i was on a lift with an older gentleman, he looked at me, then looked at my snowboard and said, "thats the biggest snowboard i have ever seen" but wide boards have come along way...burton customs all come in wide assortments, ride makes some pretty good wide boards from what i have heard also. keep in mind...if your feet are growing and even get to be a size 14 shoe, it will feel the same as if you were riding a regular board with your size 11 right now...just makes sense. dont wrry bout it bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a 14 foot, and I have no trouble at all with my Nitro magnum, it's a 165 wide, absolutely love it.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I have size 11 & do just fine & my friend (Nikolai on the boards has size 13 or 14? also my other friend has size 13/14 and we all have our own gear and do fine. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Shrek said:


> I have a 14 foot, and I have no trouble at all with my Nitro magnum, it's a 165 wide, absolutely love it.


Yeah but the problem is I am not big with big feet, I will probably only weigh 150 lbs and have size 14-15 feet. I understand that some big people have big feet, so they do good on their boards because it fits them, but I will be tall, skinny, and light, with big feet, so I probably could not find a board that would suit me right with that body type. : /


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey man no worries. I have size 11 shoe and 10.5 boot. I am 5'9" and 125 lbs, but that doesn't make a bit of difference with my control because I am light. I just need a slightly shorter board than most people my height. No big deal.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

lukem5 said:


> Yeah but the problem is I am not big with big feet, I will probably only weigh 150 lbs and have size 14-15 feet. I understand that some big people have big feet, so they do good on their boards because it fits them, but I will be tall, skinny, and light, with big feet, so I probably could not find a board that would suit me right with that body type. : /


It's not a big deal man, you'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

While you have big feet there are companies who make boards for your foot. Donek has a board called the Sasquatch that is specifically made for those with bigger than size 12 feet. If you find that the model might come up short they can also do a custom model for you. You'll have to pay for it, but Donek does make a quality product.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Again, don`t stress it. Be positive. There are boards that will accomodate you just fine. Sure a wide board may take slightly longer edge to edge, but you can still enjoy snowboarding and you will be able to do freestyle. The human body is amazing and will adjust as needed to perform. It almost sounds as though you are looking for an excuse not to snowboard; just don`t concentrate so much on why it won`t work and focus on making it happen.


Agreed 100%! ^-^'


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Nobody have seen bigfoot properly before. Bigfoot on snowboard? even less chances!!  

Jokes aside, i thing you will be fine! dont worry!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

yachattack said:


> my first snowboard was a k2 fatbob...lol. that thing was huge!!!! stiff as hell and could have been used as a nice wooden sled. one time i was on a lift with an older gentleman, he looked at me, then looked at my snowboard and said, "thats the biggest snowboard i have ever seen" but wide boards have come along way...burton customs all come in wide assortments, ride makes some pretty good wide boards from what i have heard also. keep in mind...if your feet are growing and even get to be a size 14 shoe, it will feel the same as if you were riding a regular board with your size 11 right now...just makes sense. dont wrry bout it bro:thumbsup:



Amen to that lol, the Fatbob was my first board as well. Feels more like a boat than a snowboard.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

FatBob was my second board...the first one I got was a regular width Nitro Phase I believe and after about a 1.5 seasons of falling everytime I turned I figured I couldn't be that bad so I bought a fatbob and the rest is history. My favorite wide board from the OG times was my Ride Mountain board...the precursor to the Yukon. I loved that board and wish I still had it for memories sake!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

You need to invest in a pair of boots that shrink your foot print. If you have a size 11 you could get (EX: ride duece) and have theoretically a size 9.5. SICK!!! i have a size 12 foot and fit on a darkstar and dh no prob!


----------



## bigfoot12 (Mar 10, 2020)

I know this is an old forum but I used a lot of these comments when setting up my ride and I feel like I should do my part. I found that for big feet ride bigfoot boots go up to a size 22 and I found a guy who makes custom boards and large boards specifically are his specialty. His email is [email protected] he might be able to help you out.


----------

